# mating congo tetras



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

hi, i've captured a short clip of congo tetras apparently mating. Its a very brief encounter right at 14 seconds. Seems their eggs are scattered and all my geo fry rush in to gobble them up lol.

enjoy


----------

